# Strip Clubs



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

This question is particularly for men because they're the ones who tend to frequent strip clubs, but women are obviously free to comment if they have been or go to strip clubs.


Do you enjoy going to strip clubs? Why, or why not? 
If you're in a committed relationship, would you still want to go to a strip club? Would you tell your GF about it? Why, or why not?
What's your general opinion of them?


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

I never went and never will. I just cannot see myself paying someone for either dancing, touching me, *possibly have sex with me. I don't like drinking either.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> This question is particularly for men because they're the ones who tend to frequent strip clubs, but women are obviously free to comment if they have been or go to strip clubs.
> 
> Do you enjoy going to strip clubs? Why, or why not?
> If you're in a committed relationship, would you still want to go to a strip club? Would you tell your GF about it? Why, or why not?
> What's your general opinion of them?


The few times i have been in strip clubs, i always felt that it was like going to a buffet but not eating either because you werent allowed to, or the food was poisonous (STDs)

So i cant help you. I just felt for wanting.

And no i wouldnt tell anyone i truly respected.


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

That's not what I said. I don't see why moderators can put words in my mouth like that. I never said the word "dancer" I said the word **** there. I know there are dancers on here and this what not a dig at them. Your edit makes my post worse!


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

youngloc said:


> I never went and never will. I just cannot see myself paying someone for either dancing, touching me, *possibly have sex with me. I don't like drinking either.





Zeeshan said:


> The few times i have been in strip clubs, i always felt that it was like going to a buffet but not eating either because you werent allowed to, or the food was poisonous (STDs)
> 
> So i cant help you. I just felt for wanting.
> 
> And no i wouldnt tell anyone i truly respected.


Thanks for the responses.

Zeeshan, I'm not doing a survey or anything (heh), so this was sort of helpful. I just wanted to know what drove people to strip clubs after reading missalysa's thread.



Schizoidas said:


> I would never waste money to see some dancer grinding her dirty, disease riddled self up against a pole.
> 
> Also, the idea of sitting in a room full of aroused men does not appeal to me at all


You have such a way with words... :roll


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

youngloc said:


> I never went and never will. I just cannot see myself paying someone for either dancing, touching me, *possibly have sex with me. I don't like drinking either.


This. And if I were in a relationship there's no way in hell i'd go to one. Especially behind their back. What a b*tch move.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Men with social anxiety are lovely, I need to meet more.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

youngloc said:


> I never went and never will. I just cannot see myself paying someone for either dancing, touching me, *possibly have sex with me. I don't like drinking either.


^ Ditto.

I've never had a desire for any 'action' from someone who's not actually interested in me. The whole strip club / lap dance thing doesn't appeal to me at all.

Never been, and I don't imagine I ever will, unless I'm dragged to one in some kind of mandatory 'guys night out' deal.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Never been, doubt I ever will.
Not only do I not know of any, I don't really see the point in going.
I think I'd just feel like a complete pig if I went :um


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

I've had like 6 lap dances at least. Maaaybe 7. I feel like I'm qualified to speak on this. Personally I'm not a fan of strip clubs. It's a big waste of money. Expensive drinks. Lap dances don't do much for me. For $60, you can get a blowjob from an escort. And porn is free. Strip clubs are struggling for relevancy. I have mostly went out of peer pressure. Once on my birthday.

I would never get a lap dance while in a relationship. Would I go to one? Well if my cute lesbian female friend is going to get a lap dance with a girl right in front of my face, I'd be tempted to watch (I would rather my lesbian female friend give me a lap dance or preferably, bang me but sadly she's a lesbian ). But if I had a gf, I dont think she'd let that fly. lol.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Never understood the appeal, guess you need to be a certain type person to be into it.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

I enjoy strip clubs. The appeal is obviously to see boobs, it's as simple as that. I don't get lap dances because they're a huge waste of money, but if you think of a strip club like a bar with good music and the added bonus of naked girls dancing around, then you'll have a good time. It's just silly fun.

Would I go to one if I were in a committed relationship? Sure, if my girlfriend wanted to go with me. Otherwise, probably not. I rarely go as it is.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I've never been to a strip club and I'm not really interested to go there. But I don't look down on people who go there.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I went to one once couple years back and had fun :lol, I don't see anything wrong with them :stu. Though of course they tend to be pretty damn expensive.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> Do you enjoy going to strip clubs? Why, or why not?
> *Never been to one because the idea of paying money just to look at a naked woman is pathetic. There are other options that don't cost money. Plus, the atmosphere doesn't appeal to me anyway. *
> If you're in a committed relationship, would you still want to go to a strip club? *No.*Would you tell your GF about it? *If I did and she asked or my whereabouts somehow came up, then I would tell her. I wouldn't volunteer the info though.*Why, or why not? *Because I have nothing to hide and respect her enough to tell her the truth*
> What's your general opinion of them?*Trashy*


.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I dont see the point in goign to strtip clubs for two reasons, 1. you don't have a chance tof orm a relationship, and 2, you don't pay money for sex. Just saying, I woudl rather pay money for sex than just to watch. I been to a strip club once and it sucked. Strippers are only nice cuz they want your money. Never going back unless it is for a friends bachelor party or something.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I've never been to a strip club and have no desire to go to one. 

If under some inconceivable circumstances I ended up going I would tell my (theoretical) girlfriend because I would share everything with her.

My general opinion of them is that they're nasty. I bet most of those girls have serious issues.


----------



## Wall of Red (Jun 24, 2011)

I've been to them a few times and they are quite enjoyable. I feel a bit uncomfortable and awkward when the stripers make small talk before the dance and I also have a bit of a stutter so I have to battle to remain fluent with them. The private dances are good though although the last time I went two dancers tried to rip me off by getting me to pay for the dance twice. With the 1st one I was so surprised I gave in a gave her the money again but with the 2nd I made a point of it that I had already paid. 

It can also be frustrating if you have your eye on one of the strippers but that one in particular never actually approaches you to offer a private dance while it seems that every other stripper in the place does approach you.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> This question is particularly for men because they're the ones who tend to frequent strip clubs, but women are obviously free to comment if they have been or go to strip clubs.
> 
> Do you enjoy going to strip clubs? Why, or why not?
> If you're in a committed relationship, would you still want to go to a strip club? Would you tell your GF about it? Why, or why not?
> What's your general opinion of them?


The few times I went, I didn't see the point. My opinion of them is like nightclubs and bars, s^&*houses.:flush


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I posted this in the other thread, but I figure it's relevant to this discussion also.

I've been dragged to one a few times over the years, and always end up feeling bad for the strippers. Like I want to tell them that I'll pay them to just come have a cup of coffee and talk about their childhood issues with me.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I've been to several with friends when they wanted me to go and they've all been average experiences. It's basically hanging out with some buds drinking beer and seeing naked girls is just a bonus. Lap dances are a waste of money. I probably wouldn't go in a relationship unless she let me go with friends.



TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> 1. you don't have a chance to form a relationship


That's not completely true. I had work friend who had a relationship with one outside of her job, but he was basically a regular at the club where she worked so that's how he got to know her.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Its fun for the first 10 minutes and then gets boring, quickly. I don't see it being a big deal for anyone in a relationship.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I have never and would never go to one.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I've been to a strip club twice. I didn't get a lap-dance, because it wasn't worth $20 to me. The $6 drinks(before tips) weren't worth it, either. I sat in "Pervert's Row" for a little while with my friends, and this one stripper got down on her knees, bent over and started playing with herself about 3 or 4 feet from my face. That was...interesting.

I don't think it's gross, it's an experience...especially if you've never seen women naked in person, or if you've only seen one or two. But the prices were over the top, for me, so I didn't enjoy it overall.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

the cheat said:


> I've been to a strip club twice. I didn't get a lap-dance, because it wasn't worth $20 to me. The $6 drinks(before tips) weren't worth it, either. I sat in "Pervert's Row" for a little while with my friends, and this one stripper got down on her knees, bent over and started playing with herself about 3 or 4 feet from my face. That was...interesting.
> 
> I don't think it's gross, it's an experience...especially if you've never seen women naked in person, or if you've only seen one or two. But the prices were over the top, for me, so I didn't enjoy it overall.


If this strip club was in Toronto, I'd call you a major cheap skate for complaining about $6 drinks. $6 is a very standard price at a bar in the GTA for a beer. A beer runs you about $8.25 at Zanzibar in Toronto at night (during the day when there's less foot traffic, I believe it's cheaper). It might be more expensive at the Brass Rail. You're going to pay an extra $2-3 premium for alcohol at a strip club because the strippers and bouncers need to get paid. That's only fair. It's not a free show.

Now if you're going to argue that the cost of alcohol at bars and nightclubs _in general_ is just ridiculous, I'd agree with you. The cost of alcohol in particular is grossly inflated at bars. I understand maybe charging $6-8 (it varies by establishment) for the first drink. That's basically the cost of admission into the bar. But for successive drinks, they should give you a discount and they should give you larger discounts for pitchers. I have run up $40+ easily after taxes and gratuity on six drinks a night. I don't bother to drink that much anymore at bars because it's more convenient to be able to drive home and the drinks are so expensive when they add up.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

phoenixwright said:


> If this strip club was in Toronto, I'd call you a major cheap skate for complaining about $6 drinks. $6 is a very standard price at a bar in the GTA for a beer. A beer runs you about $8.25 at Zanzibar in Toronto at night (during the day when there's less foot traffic, I believe it's cheaper). It might be more expensive at the Brass Rail. You're going to pay an extra $2-3 premium for alcohol at a strip club because the strippers and bouncers need to get paid. That's only fair. It's not a free show.
> 
> Now if you're going to argue that the cost of alcohol at bars and nightclubs _in general_ is just ridiculous, I'd agree with you. The cost of alcohol in particular is grossly inflated at bars. I understand maybe charging $6-8 (it varies by establishment) for the first drink. That's basically the cost of admission into the bar. But for successive drinks, they should give you a discount and they should give you larger discounts for pitchers. I have run up $40+ easily after taxes and gratuity on six drinks a night. I don't bother to drink that much anymore at bars because it's more convenient to be able to drive home and the drinks are so expensive when they add up.


It was in Gatineau, Quebec, and I was making a general point that $6(before tips) for a drink, anywhere, is too much for my liking. It's not a free show, you're right, that's why I had to pay $10 to get in the door...

Edit: I should point out that I was only 18/19 when I went, so funds were even harder to come by, making it that much more of a waste of money. I had a girlfriend at the time as well, and couldn't help but think of how I'd rather buy a case of beer and be at home with a girl willing to have sex for free lol.


----------



## Marvel Fantatic (Aug 23, 2012)

In my 35 years, I've only been to three of them and all during my time in the Army. Just not my thing because it's ridiculous to pay someone to turn me on and to buy girls over priced drinks.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I would never go to a strip club, it's an uncomfortable atmosphere, and I'd feel like a creep. And what's the point of getting turned on if you're not going to have sex.


----------



## wordtourmother (Sep 2, 2012)

I have a love-hate relationship with strip clubs. Been to strip clubs maybe 20 times in my life (haven't been to one in many years though).

Pros:
Good scenery
Alcohol is served
There's music
Meet interesting/eccentric people

Cons:
Everything's expensive
Sometimes experience sexual frustration

I may go to a strip club if I was in a committed relationship, would definitely tell my girlfriend, and ask if she wanted to come along.

I guess I've had pretty good/interesting experiences at strip clubs. One time, I met a professional football coach that wanted me to have phone sex with his wife. And another time, I met Ron Jeremy.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

I've been to the strip club a couple times, but its more of a social gathering with the fellas. we drink, catch up, ect. and watch the female's pole dance [well at least for like teh first 10 minutes, then it's meh :yawn]. never gotten a lap dance. yes the females come up and try to sell you a lap dance or want to take you to a private room but just say no or that you dont have money, they will eventually leave you alone.

if i was in a relationship i would only go if she said it was ok


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I went to a male strip show once (WITH MY MOM GAWD MOM WHY WERE YOU THERE) and I felt really grimy afterwards. The women were just pawing the dudes and I couldn't get into it at all. It felt so fake and disconnected. Blegh.

That being said I thoroughly enjoyed Magic Mike :um Probably mainly because my mom wasn't there.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

If you want to save some money on drinks, go to the clubs where it's bring your own beer. My friends would bring in a cooler filled with it, lol.


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

I've always been of a mind that Strip Clubs is just torturing yourself. Why look when you can't touch? Just don't see the point.

It'd be completely out of the question for me if i were in a committed relationship.

My ideal Bacholer Party consists of playing games with my friends and perhaps pizza, that is all. 

Maybe I'm just weird


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Never been and not interested, as perverted as I am.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I only go when my wife wants to go. I don't dislike going but I don't get much from it. I just sit back and watch and try and avoid being pressured to give out my money. I feel it's a waste.

I worked in one for a few months back in college. It was novel at first but after about a week of seeing the same girls over and over again it lost any appeal it had. Add on top of that the smoky bar room that made me sick just being there made the job pretty miserable. It wasn't worth minimum wage.

When I take people out on my boat the women tend to go topless anyways. That's more fun than any strip club.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

It depends on what type of establishment you go to. A lot of them are really depressing to be honest. There is this place that has an endless buffalo wing buffet that I went to several times. Surprisingly they make really good wings.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Canucklehead said:


> I posted this in the other thread, but I figure it's relevant to this discussion also.
> 
> I've been dragged to one a few times over the years, and always end up feeling bad for the strippers. Like I want to tell them that I'll pay them to just come have a cup of coffee and talk about their childhood issues with me.


:blank


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

StevenGlansberg said:


> :blank


Is that weird?

I mean, you know something messed up happened in their childhood or they wouldn't be getting naked in front of a bunch of middle aged men that stuff 5 dollar bills in their thongs.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> Is that weird?
> 
> I mean, you know something messed up happened in their childhood or they wouldn't be getting naked in front of a bunch of middle aged men that stuff 5 dollar bills in their thongs.


Ahem *cough stereotypes *cough* I admit I have thought or fantasized about stripping and I wasn't abused as a child :/. It's smart to get money that ways anyways.

I would be interested in going to one if someone would go with me. I don't know anyone but if anyone is willing. I would super nervous at first but that's me. Plus I don't even have money. I would go for the experience. I wouldn't go to one that has a bad rep though....with seeing bjs everywhere. Guys seeing as it a waste of time...well duh they're not hooking so of course you will see it as a waste of time. And yes mostly all they care about is your money. They are not therapists or should care about you. And it is still taboo obviously and some girls like that cause it brings people in.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Never and never will. It's hard to be around people who are hyper and energetic.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Canucklehead said:


> Is that weird?
> 
> I mean, you know something messed up happened in their childhood or they wouldn't be getting naked in front of a bunch of middle aged men that stuff 5 dollar bills in their thongs.


Maybe they need the money. If you have no skills stripping is a much better choice than working retail or fast food. Rent is expensive you know. Not everyone goes to university and not everyone can live with their parents.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Maybe they need the money. If you have no skills stripping is a much better choice than working retail or fast food. Rent is expensive you know. Not everyone goes to university and not everyone can live with their parents.


Stripping is a dying industry though. Notice all the guys in here who say that they refuse lap dances because they are a waste of money. If guys stop going for lap dances, how are strippers supposed to butter their bread? Strippers are not going to make much off the $2-3 extra that strip clubs charge for beer.

Strip clubs have to compete with all the free porn as well as escorts. Why would a guy pay $20 for a 3-5 minute lap dance (and the lap dances don't get good until you pay like $60 worth and it's still not that satisfying) when he can get a bareback blowjob from an attractive woman for $60 if he knows where to look? A half-hour "full service" session (foreplay, kissing, unprotected oral, protected sex) is about $100-120 (more if the girl has a reptuation and/or an ego! Or if she's an agency girl).

The real money these days is in escorting. But it's not an easy job at all. Lots of "hawt" women think all they have to do is just offer themselves sexually to men and they'll be happy to pay her $100+/half-hour for sex. It's really not that simple. Men are really not as easy to please as women think. Escorting takes a lot of skill. It's typically thought that prostitution is a dying industry because women are apparently sexually liberated and giving out sex like candy these days. But as someone who has participated in the lifestyle, I feel I'm qualified to say that there is a lot of demand in this industry. There's lots of married men who cheat on their wives with escorts and lots of young guys who have trouble getting laid (though if they lower their standards low enough, there are mentally unstable, low self-esteemed and/or obese women that will give it up for relatively free. lol) and so they go see these women. If a guy at a review board gives a girl great review, she'll get lots of texts and calls from guys looking to book. Apparently this one girl who is new to the industry sees 5-6 clients per day (and there are more guys that want to see her but can't because she's all booked up) and works 6 days/week and she makes $100-180 per client ($100 for half-hour, $180 for an hour). That said, this girl is on a hot streak now following great reviews. Once the hype dies down, she's probably not going to be grossing like $600-1000 a day 6 days a week (about $80/day or whatever goes towards the hotel). She's going to get burnt out working that demanding a schedule (5-6 sex partners a day is like assembly line sex ffs) and girls need to take a week off every month for their period.

There's no way strippers are bringing in that kind of dough these days.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I view strip clubs as a tease. I have little to no interest in them. I also hate the idea of standing with money in my hand for attention


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Canucklehead said:


> I mean, you know something messed up happened in their childhood or they wouldn't be getting naked in front of a bunch of middle aged men that stuff 5 dollar bills in their thongs.


If I had the body I'd consider it, and I don't think I'm too messed up. Nights and weekends would fit in well with my grad school schedule and it's better than working retail.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

I went to a real fancy one once, I wasn't impressed.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

I've been a few times. Each time was when I already had a good buzz going and I just went along since my friends wanted me to tag along.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm not payin for ***** I can't get for free


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

87wayz said:


> I'm not payin for ***** I can't get for free


exactly. it's just as degrading for men as it is for women in my view. your paying to see boobs? REALLY!? wtf

sure, if you take it all as "just fun" then it's all good, but then i don't want to hear how men are "pigs" and how women are "****s"....if both parties are cool with it then **** your morals. it's boobs. it's a vagina. big deal

i also think prostitution should be legal for adults as well. if the people are checked and clean and if the customers are the same then i see no wrong in paying for sex unless they were intentionally hurting someone else. the only reason people don't like the idea is because they make sex as some holy sacrament or some **** when in reality it is as natural as eating or sleeping. when people get feelings over sex it is more because those people expect too much so it isn't really sex that messes with people's mind, it's their unrealistic expectations, so don't blame sex, blame your retarded mind. one of the main reason why their is so much emotional pain over sex is because so much people view it as something beyond what it is.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

bwidger85 said:


> exactly. it's just as degrading for men as it is for women in my view. your paying to see boobs? REALLY!? wtf
> 
> sure, if you take it all as "just fun" then it's all good, but then i don't want to hear how men are "pigs" and how women are "****s"....if both parties are cool with it then **** your morals. it's boobs. it's a vagina. big deal
> 
> i also think prostitution should be legal for adults as well. if the people are checked and clean and if the customers are the same then i see no wrong in paying for sex unless they were intentionally hurting someone else. the only reason people don't like the idea is because they make sex as some holy sacrament or some **** when in reality it is as natural as eating or sleeping. when people get feelings over sex it is more because those people expect too much so it isn't really sex that messes with people's mind, it's their unrealistic expectations, so don't blame sex, blame your retarded mind. one of the main reason why their is so much emotional pain over sex is because so much people view it as something beyond what it is.


Sex is really not that big of a deal. Society blows it's significance up out of proportion. I'm not terribly comfortable with casual sex only because sex is one of the many things that makes me anxious (just like other social situations, novel situations, driving in heavy traffic, trying to find parking, etc) and I need a level of comfort with someone I think to fully enjoy it.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

But I do enjoy sex more when it's with someone I love. It's always good but when you add the emotional/spiritual component, it takes it to another level.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I went to a couple different ones years ago with a friend but its not something I would make a habit of. There's a full nude strip bar about 12 miles from my house but I've never been there...just not interested and besides it seems like a pretty sleazy place from what I've heard.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Mimic said:


> No matter how many times you say that, some people still won't listen. There are some who simply refuse to believe that a woman who enjoys sex or sexuality _doesn't_ have anything wrong with her.


I know...I'm being repetitive ..but I think I should say it again. They can think false things anyways. I'm not surprised about these comments coming from this site.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

_I've been once. I hated it. _


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> Do you enjoy going to strip clubs? Why, or why not?
> If you're in a committed relationship, would you still want to go to a strip club? Would you tell your GF about it? Why, or why not?
> What's your general opinion of them?


No, no and yes. I would probably go at some point out of curiosity, but I wouldn't use one on any ongoing basis, though I don't look down on anyone who use them or works in one.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Hadron said:


> I think you are asking this on the wrong forum. I can't imagine anyone with social anxiety being bold enough to enter a strip club.


^ This.

I've only been to one. It was a real upscale, really nice (if there is such a thing) club. I just couldn't get into it. I was with a friend of mine just to say that I've gone to one, ya know. I got a lap dance. I'm not sure about anywhere else but in Houston they have a "three foot rule". That's kind of a joke. The stripper that gave me the lapdance was all over me, hands all over me, completely nude. I walked up to the stage and put a bunch of ones in this one dancers g-string.

It was really over-rated imo. I mean don't get me wrong, I liked it, but it kind of left me wondering "what's the point"? I'd never go to another one.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

*Do you enjoy going to strip clubs? Why, or why not? *

Ive been to one once, and when i was there yeah i guess it was fun, but after the night was over it was just a waste of 12 $1 dollar bills

*If you're in a committed relationship, would you still want to go to a strip club? Would you tell your GF about it? Why, or why not?*

I will probably never go to one again, the girl i am currently with would destroy me if she found out i went to one while i was with her

*What's your general opinion of them?*

I think they are overrated really, and besides i feel bad for the girls who work at them. Most of them decide to work there because they have to make a living, but then get dragged into a life of drugs and end up spiraling down. The experience i had you could see the misery in their eyes, some looked healthy but most looked like they were strung out on coke or something


----------

